# Need advice/opinions on setting up first small SW tank



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey there!

Me and the girlfriend really want to set up our first Salt water tank. I've gotten a lot of good advice over the past few months but it all got a little confusing as everyone seems to have different ways to do things. So I thought I'd start up a thread so I can see all the answers in front of me and I can decide what would work best for me. Would really appreciate any advice or opinions on how I should go about this. Right now all I have is the tank I'd like to use for this project. Even if you think the tank is good a good idea for what I want please say so.

So what I got is a Marineland 20g halfmoon tank. I think it would be really cool to have my live rock going up the back wall of it as this is a taller tank. I believe it's 24x12x23. Now remember all I have is the tank, so I basically need to know everything I'll need. It came with a LED light fixture but I'm told it is not the right spectrum. Also the tank has a acrylic lid with a specific amount of space to fit a light on it.

I want a pretty simple tank, with inverts and small fish, with some soft corals. Any help would be much appreciated! And if you need anymore information please ask away.

THANK YOU!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want to talk sw & since you live in Burnaby, come on by some time.

Anthony


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

I really appreciate the offer! Thank you. I will PM you to make some plans?


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

But I've been working like crazy lately, so I don't have much free time. So any advice that could be posted here would still be much appreciated.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd take up Anthony's offer and definitely find some time despite a hectic schedule. He is the SW go to man in my books.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Take up Anthony's offer.*

Yep! Anthony has been very helpful to me since setting up my SW tank. He's the man!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check Sticky on Marine Chat. Lots of info there already.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty much covers what we went over, but in greater detail... Here's the suggested link:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/saltwater-beginners-part-1-getting-started-1791/


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

there is a good book marine aquariams volume 3 has verry helpful tips shows you ways to plumb your tank ,lighting and other things also gives you list of corals that are good for beginners


----------

